# Accidental mixing of females



## chumbaz (May 9, 2010)

I recently got an incredible deal on a variety of peacock trio's. I made the mistake of putting them all in my 150, and I'm assuming it's going to be impossible to differentiate at this point which is which in terms of the females if I ever want to take them out? Will cross-breeding be an issue?

The LFS told me that trio's were best to prevent aggression, but at this point I'm not sure if the guy had a clue what he was talking about.

Suggestions?

Thanks so much for your input!


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

classic mistake, very high potential (near 100%) of hybridization. 
The LFS person was sort of correct, but of course missed the most important details... typical. 
You buy at least a trio to avoid the male only having one female to pound his affections on, but more is better and the males have NO issue with females of a different species. It is the females that reinforce species boundaries if possible.


----------



## tires_6792 (Mar 25, 2005)

what types you get?


----------



## chumbaz (May 9, 2010)

Well **** .

I nabbed a really great deal on trio's of Copadichromis Borleyi "red fin", Aulonocara Baenschi "sunshine", Aulonocara Sp. OB Peacock, Aulonocara Jacobfreibergi, and Sciaenochromis Ahl.

Well, I guess the question now is do I still even bother with keeping all the females in the tank now. Grrrr... even though I got a good deal, I'm irked I even paid for females at this point.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

You should be able to tell all of those females apart.


----------



## chumbaz (May 9, 2010)

Fogelhund > Really?!? Any resources you could point me towards?


----------



## shaguars7 (Apr 12, 2009)

if you are worried about if they can tell the difference...if you cant i think that is saying something and answering your own question..lol


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

You will be able to separate them... many aren't even peacocks.

A flashlight can highlight differences and then I'd used separate tanks or egg crate and build separators to add to the tank. This will allow you to place "X" species in section "Y" and let you compare/ shift them to the other females. Look for the body differences as much as the other indicators of race. Scan the profiles section and compare each of those females... you really should be able to see the differences! :thumb:


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

C. borleyi red fin females will have red in all of their finnage. See below










A. baenschi will have distinct brown bars, and may have some yellowish tone to their bodies. This one has more than most. Also note, no colour in the finnage.










OB Peacock females have blotches.










A. jacobfriebergi females will be similar to baenschi females, but will have a redish orange anal fin.










Sciaenochromis fryeri females will lack any colour in the fins, and no prominent barring (most of the time) They will also appear to be elongate to most of your other fish.


----------

